# Can I make a "boot DVD" instead of a 'Boot CD'?



## weetoots (Aug 9, 2003)

I don't have anymore CD's. Can I use a DVD? If I can which type, DVD+R or can I use a DVD+RW?

Thanks.

Al


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, should not be a problem, just select the DVD instead of the CD drive.
MFSLive Guide - Burning a Boot CD


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Either type of media should work fine. Your BIOS just looks for the 1st boot device that you specified and doesn't care what type of media the OS is stored on.


----------

